# Hard case for Oakley's flight deck, is it even neccesary?



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

just keep your goggles in the microfiber bag and they'll be fine.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Do you wear a helmet...??? That is the best hardcase you can have, and you always know where your goggles are... Haha


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Kevin137 said:


> Do you wear a helmet...??? That is the best hardcase you can have, and you always know where your goggles are... Haha


This is what I do.
Goggles in microfibre sleeve, then into the helmet.
Added bonus is that the goggles now don't take up extra room in your bag.

If you don't wear a helmet, then try to find a hard case. Check if Electric or Von Zipper offer any for their oversized goggles.

(Waiting for my Jade iridium Flight Decks to arrive soon!)


----------



## Snowfever (Jan 24, 2013)

Thx for the advice guys, I do have a helmet and will keep them in there!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> This is what I do.
> Goggles in microfibre sleeve, then into the helmet.
> Added bonus is that the goggles now don't take up extra room in your bag.
> 
> ...


Getting the same ones but asian fit for my apparently wide but flat face 

When I'm extra lazy I don't even put the goggles in the case. Just pull them down and tuck them in, with the strap still around the back of the helmet, cuz I'm lazy like that.


----------



## NWskunkAPE (Oct 26, 2012)

Snowfever said:


> Hiya! I've gone of and bought myself the Oakley flight deck (rose prizm lens). Now it doesn't come with a hardcase, which kindof bothers me since this is my first expensive goggle. So the first question is, should I be bothered? I will be wearing it almost all the time so you dont need a case, but obviously you have to carry it in your lugguage and leave it around the cottage when you're back, where it's prone to damage.
> 
> Next thing is, even if I would want to buy a hardcase, I can't find any hardcase from Oakley... I did find a Smith hardcase but it specifically says it does not fit Oakleys, hmprf! Any advice here is very welcome.
> 
> PS: I just noticed it says posts: 1. I did have an account but lost the password, I was not very active so you would not know the nickname, but just mentioning so it doesn't look like I'm just walsing in here asking questions.



I have the Smith case Which I used for the Oakley Splice. Now I have Flight Decks. Works great. Also a layer to put a extra lens if needed. Great to have in your bag. Protect your gear!


----------

